# My other dog....*pic heavy*



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes I do have another dog! He's a 6 year old Dachshund named Slap Happy Moe!! aka Moe!! He IS my dog, but lives in Florida with my mother since I could not take him when I moved out and my mom wanted to keep him when she moved to Florida to go to rehab. He's my special boy and my special needs dog, he has bad allergies, a bad back, going blind in one eye and suffers from brain damage, but I love him none the less. He was the product of BYB, before my family knew better and was supposed to be a 6th birthday present for my little sister, but from the moment he came home...he was mine and bonded quickly to me and Beau. He never picked up on tricks other then sit and crawl and took two years to housebreak, but he's such a happy guy and so full of life. He LIVES for his tennis ball and will chase it til he passes out. I love my Dachshund and I miss him dearly....it's been 8 months since I last saw him and it crushes me to be sitting here without him behind my computer chair squeaking his wubba.

Here's Moe:


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

he is so cute, reminds me of my dads 12 year old dachshund sophie  she is red though. She has cataracts now, poor little thing


----------

